# Corsair H80i



## hendrik266 (18. März 2020)

Moin, hab von nem Freund die „alte“ all-in-one Wasserkühlung bekommen, da er seinen Pc aufgelöst hat. Handelt sich um eine Corsair H80i... hab mir die Corsair Treiber bzw diese I-Cue Software runter geladen. Jedoch drehen die Lüfter beim Radiator mit ca. 2600 U/min, obwohl die CPU gerade mal bei 30 Grad Celsius ist... sprich das Teil hört sich grad an wie nen startender Düsenjet. Wenn ich die verschiedenen „Presets“, „leise“ ausgewogen“ oder „intensiv auswähle passiert meines Betrachtens nichts... was mache ich falsch? Oder woran könnte es liegen? Sowohl die CPU-Temperatur als auch die Lüfter Werte werden ja ausgelesen, warum drehen sich Lüfter desto trotz so schnell, sprich das Programm sollte doch auch Zugriff auf die Komponenten haben  ?  

Leider habe ich ein ITX-Board und die Fan-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard  sind dem entsprechend  etwas begrenzt und auch schon besetzt... 


Hoffe mal auf eine hilfreiche Antwort, 
vielen Danke im vor raus!


----------



## Downsampler (18. März 2020)

Zum regeln mußt du das USB Kabel anschließen, denke ich mal. Einfach die Lüfter dran anschließen reicht nicht.


----------

